# Need All The Advice We Can Get!



## Unitedap (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I' m delighted to have found this forum and hope you can help me to feel more comfortable and competent in my camping expeditions.

My wife and I have spent the last two years progressing from tent camping through two class c camper vans to the world of the 5th wheel !

We have recently bought an Outback 28FRLS, (2004 model) and are having a great time learning all about it and how to get the most out of using it.

Since we are so new to the trailer lifestyle, is there any advice any of you can offer? All advice and assistance will be very welcome.

In particular I'm wondering what types of alarms need to be used (CO, LP?) and what are the best models to buy.

Also, this particular trailer only has propane water tank heating whereas our previous one also had electric water heating. What are the benefits of one over the other and is it worth having an electric heater fittied?

In addition, it seems that I have a bit of an issue with one of the rear windows possibly leaking water into the trailer. Is there anything I need to do other than replace the window seals to address this?

Just as a bit of background, we have our trailer on an annual camp site in British Columbia, Canada and have been using it most weekends over the winter. We don't plan on towing it anywhere for a while since we are using it almost as a recreational property but we would like to do so in the future. Since I don't own a truck at the moment, what type of vehicle should I look to be buying? There is a company local to us that offers towing lessons so I'm hoping these will make me feel a bit more comfortable with the thought of dragging a small house with me everywhere I go!

The trailer doesn't seem as stable as our previous one did but that one, a 1998 Golden Falcon, had four rear stabilizers compared to our current two so this is probably the reason for it but is there anything I should be doing to improve this?

I've been a bit unsure about winterizing the trailer since we are using it so often but I've been using a small air compressor to blow the water out of the system whenever I leave. Is this enough to make sure everything's going to be ok?

Looking forward to seeing your posts and replies and I'm sure ill have more questions as our experiences grow - hope you don't mind.

Thanks.


----------

